# corner stair gates?



## lindsayryan

Hi im just wondering if anyone can help...

My LO is only three months but im starting to think about when he will be moving around, my stairs are on a corner at the bottom so i think the only place i can put a stair gate is the 4th step up (which i obv dont want to do) but thre is not enough room to put one of the bigger barriers at the bottom. Does anyone know or have any stair gates that fit onto corner stairs?

thanks,

lindsay


----------



## polaris

Our stairs are the same, I started off by putting the gate on the stairs on the second step but it was so dangerous because he was trying to climb vertically up the stairs through the gate - because of the way the gate was positioned against the corner banister he was able to hold onto the gate and climb up the thin edge of the stairs that were against the gate (don't know if that makes sense but it's the best I can do to describe it). I wasn't able to find a suitable gate so I ended up gating the door from the sitting room to the hall so the stairs are not accessible at all. It's not an ideal solution though because if I have to go out to the loo (off the hall) I have to either leave him in the sitting room and close the gate (which he hates) or bring him into the bathroom with me and close the door.


----------



## quaints

Pricey but would one of these work?

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Safety/Gates-and-Playpens/KiddyGuard-Safety-Gate(0025917)

We have one for the kitchen to section off the ultility area, works great as doesn't get in the way like a traditional gate would. Paid about half price as got mine second hand off ebay.


----------



## lindsayryan

thankyou for reply, that isnt an option for me either as my stairs are in my front room, i dont know what i will do...either move or have lots of cushions scattered everwhere! either way its not a good option! x


----------



## lindsayryan

quaints thank you, not sure how that will work on the corner but i will look into it.


----------



## polaris

You can get larger gates that you can configure them whatever way you want, that might work.

Something like this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/BabyDan-Flex-3-Piece-Configure-White/dp/B000NUV3S0

Or you can get five piece ones designed for going round a fireplace.

If that isn't an option then I would just put the gate four stairs up and put soft covering at the bottom of the stairs and cover any sharp corners. It would just mean that you would have to watch him more but actually it is good for them to learn to climb up and down stairs because if they are never allowed go near stairs they would be at more risk of falling if they ever were accidentally allowed near them.


----------



## Lazy Leo

We are the same, but I have my gate on the fourth step and Georgia is fine. She learned remarkably quickly and we've had no major incidents at all. In fact the biggest incidents have been Georgia shaking the gate and banging her head on it lol, not falling down the four steps. 

Immediately she started to get mobile I only ever let her get off the couch by turning round and sliding down on her tummy and she does the same with the stairs. Its not as bad as you might think :) When the time comes try a gate and see how you get on.


----------

